# Dynatek CDI questions



## Beachcruiser (Feb 27, 2010)

I've been thinking about purchasing a Dynatek CDI but had a few questions before spending some green on one. The quad is currently stock (other than tires), will I have to rejet after the dynatek? Is there a noticable difference in power/torque over stock? Is the cdi waterproof? I've been research this CDI and have read nothing but good reviews for it. I'm looking at adding some power without having to add an exhaust and rejetting it. Plus it seems like the brute falls on it's face when I stab the throttle from a standstill. I don't understand it because I see guys with stock brutes on YouTube wheeling from from a dead stop. Thanks

OH yeah....my brute is a 07 750 carbed model.


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

yes it does make a big difference over stock with the cdi. no you dont have to rejet as it changes timing, rev limit and gets rid of the low speed retard and reverse override. i am sure it dose more but that is all i really know. it dose not mess with your fuel. I am running it with my bike stock except for clutch springs. Yes it is water proof.


----------



## dsbray (Jan 7, 2010)

I love mine, I have a bunch of mods but by far this was the simplest to install with no repercussions. just plug it in and feel the power, oh and I love the reverse overide being gone! I hated that thing!!! I highly recommend regardless of the mods you have or are planning to have.


----------



## swampthing (May 2, 2010)

ya man, it's definately what i would recommend as a ( necessary upgrade ) for anyone!! The difference is instant and easily noticeable, you won't regret it. In most cases it does cause an engine knock at idle, but that is the valves as the CDI alters their timing. No biggie, never causes a problem.


----------



## Beachcruiser (Feb 27, 2010)

Sounds like something I'll have to invest in the near future. Who has the best prices for this CDI? Do yall happen to know what the model number is? Should I get the non-programmable or programmable? Appreciate the help guys.


----------



## 07 BRUTE (Jan 27, 2010)

mine made a huge difference.. well worth the money i spent on it


----------



## jetblacac (Mar 21, 2010)

I just purchased one off of ebay brand new in box for 120 shipped, I got lucky. Should be here tomorrow so Ill try and post back and let you know how it feels. I had the same exact questions as you did, about how on youtube everybody doing wheelies and such and whenever I try it it doesnt happen for me either. But like you said everybody had nothing but good things to say about the dynatek CDI box.


----------



## swampthing (May 2, 2010)

i personally went with the non-programable as i don't race or have the need to alter the power curves.


----------



## MeanGreen198 (Apr 28, 2009)

I have the programmable dynatek CDI and I love it! Had it installed and programmed by a local shop that sponsors my buddy who pit races. He programmed it and rejetted to give me the the most power he could and WOW!


----------



## jetblacac (Mar 21, 2010)

So I just finally installed my new Dynatek CDI box and let me just say, I totally agree with everybody saying that it is totally worth the money and I can't believe that I waited this long to buy one. My Brute now rips wheelie's with ease and no more retard timing. I can't believe how much it made a difference. I was always wondering how everybody was doing wheelies so easily in the videos on youtube and now I realize that they must have all had the dynatek CDI's or the Moose CDI's to bypass the timing in the stock CDI box. Now I cant wait to ride with my buddies and their Grizzly's to show them what's up LOL.


----------



## Heath070707 (Oct 12, 2009)

Yeah man i totaly agree. I swapped tire/wheel when i installed the first one and didnt notice much. But when i bought my sra and put it on it was a huge difference. The bike didnt even run good without it to me. I put the dyna in as soon as it hit the ground at my house. Now i will have to buy another one to go back into my 650i.


----------



## Beachcruiser (Feb 27, 2010)

Nothing but POSITIVE FEEDBACK. Looks like i'll be getting me one as soon as I find a good deal. Appreciate all the input guys.


----------



## garrett t (May 17, 2010)

i rode with guys on bf 750 while i was on my 360. heard and see alot of good and bad. that being said i didn't even drive mine when i got it till i put a full muzzy on, dyno jet, and dynatek cdi. good mods as far as i've seen!


----------

